# Doggie Braclets



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I could try and make on. 
I'd just need to go to hobby lobby or walmart.
They have xmas craft stuff like shiny bead and what not.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

There is someone on here makeing them mabe they will post to you.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

its shoequeen, her stuff is amazing, i have some and yes she will post just pm her


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

Why not ask Teresa, seems to me that she's gotten a burst of inspiration from my ideas (funny how she didn't think of this until after I had started my thread. Coincidence? I don't think so)


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not sure that T is taking orders  I know she ordered some necklaces for someone as a gift and they were so cute that she decided to make a few for her friends. Luckily, that included me, because the necklaces are absolutely gorgeous!! Surely it wouldn't hurt to PM her to see if she'll make you one and what she'd charge


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> Really? Would you be able to post to UK though?
> I was thinking red and white beads with a christmas charm or something on.


I could ship to the UK


----------

